# problem mit floppy mounten

## b_a_r_t

hi,

ich hab nach einer gentoo installation folgendes problem:

wenn ich mit dem befehl (fd0 ist nicht in fstab eingetragen und diskette mit ext2 formatiert)

   "mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy"

versuche eine diskette einzubinden bekomme ich folgende meldung

   "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,

    or too many mounted file systems"

was mach ich falsch, hab übringens auch schon probiert mit einem eintrag in der fstab das ding zum laufen zu bekommen, das hat leider auch nicht geklappt. könnt ihr mir helfen?

mfg

bart

----------

## Beforegod

Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung,

meines Wissens nach kann man Disketten nicht mir ext2 formatieren. Auch wenn das im Menu vom Formatierungsprogramm so steht, es geht nicht! Hast Du den Minix Support im Kernel aktiviert?

Wenn ja, probier einfach

```

mount -t minix /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

```

und gut ist!

Wenn nicht, einfach unter Dateisysteme als Modul eintragen und los gehts!

----------

## redbuller

bist du sicher dass du die diskette mit ext2 fs formatiert hast? oder iss das ne normale windows-diskette, der du mal die grosse welt zeigst  :Wink:  ?

versuch doch nach dem tip von Beforegod einfach mal frech 

mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy 

falls das klappt, wars kein ext2 fs.

viel glück und rettet dem dativ!

----------

## b_a_r_t

hi,

ich bin mir sicher das ich sie mit ext2 formatiert hab, weil das kfloppy angezeigt hat, das andere werde ich mal probieren.  :Very Happy: 

mfg

bart

----------

## toskala

mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

sollte gehen, wenn dein kernel eines der filesysteme auf der diskette versteht dann nimmters automatisch.

aber imho is ne diskette entweder vfat oder minix, ext2 disketten hab ich zumindest noch nie gesehen...

----------

